# separator



## 7outof10 (Apr 3, 2008)

i am thinking of how to keep my decoys from moveing allaround the trailer and what i came up wiht was a separator to leave me a little open space in the back what i got is a 14 food inclosed trailer and what i want to do is take 2 by 4 s and put them verital on the walls 2 on each side with about a 1 inch gap in the middle and do that on each wall but only go about a little over half the way up the walls so then you can take bords and slide them in the gape to kind of make a wall that can come out really fast ? .......if any one can think of a better way of doing it please tell me or any ideas on how i can make it better ?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

sounds alot like the set up the zink guys use on the new zink dvd gone for the season, the got something set up just like that.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I think Dblkluck has done something like this...

I think it's a great idea!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Instead of 2 x 4's, I used 1 x1 strips and slid plywood in the slots. I glued and screwed the strips to the wall. That way if you take he plywood out you don't have the huge 2 x 4's in the way if you need to haul something larger in the trailer. Worked great!!!! I put it right behind the front door of the trailer and the foots went in the back and all the dick decoys, eyc. went up front.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

This is the system we put in our new trailer.
Not sure if this is what you are thinking of or not..
But this has worked perfect for us. It minimizes wear on the decoys by not stacking the bags on top of each other.
I have since added a second row on top. This allows me to put 4 racks of sillosocks up there. I can then pull out the bottom row of 2x's and pull my ATV in there for the spring season. 
This also works because it is simple to remove if you need to use the trailer to haul anything else during the off season.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

djleye said:


> and all the dick decoys, eyc. went up front.


What the HELL are you and Monte hunting for when you go out on your "weekend excursions"!        

I always thought your friendlieness was a little awkward! :wink: :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

DBL. Looks great!

I am in the process of building an verticle divider. I am making it with two of those load binders for semi's. The ones that expand and contract. I am going to put ply wood on them which will allow you to move the divider anywhere in the trailer. I bet it would also work as shelf like you have made. I guess we will see when it is done!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

smalls said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > and all the dick decoys, eyc. went up front.
> ...


Om my god, I just saw this post and about spit my diet pepsi on the screen...........You *** hole smalls!!!!
:rollin: 
Kubel sucks!!!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Funny stuff up there,

But DBL you just gave me a really good idea for our new trailer with those rakes!


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

nice one!!! :beer:


----------

